# Doom3 BFG Edition auf Steam schon verfügbar - sehr günstig



## Crysisheld (16. Oktober 2012)

*Doom3 BFG Edition auf Steam schon verfügbar - sehr günstig*

Hallo, 

habe mir heute über Steam Doom3 BFG Edition gekauft. 

Site Error

Also um ehrlich zu sein, macht sich Ernüchterung und ein kleines bisschen Zorn breit!  Ich habe jetzt mal das Hauptspiel bis in die AlphaLabs gespielt, das AddOn bis "Erebus Digsite" und die neuen "Lost Mission" Kampagne bis Level2. 

Folgendes ist mir jetzt mal aufgefallen: 

Die Level Texturen sehen leider nicht wirklich besser aus als im Release von 2004. Sorry aber so ist es. Die Texturen der Charaktere haben sich ein wenig verbessert, der Polycount aber nicht - da hätte man dran arbeiten können. Die Brille von Councellor Swan ist jetzt nicht mehr so schwarz wie im 2004er Release und überhaupt ist das Spiel jetzt total aufgehellt worden, dass die Taschenlampe eigentlich gar nicht mehr gebraucht wird. Wie in Rage lässt sich nur die Auflösung einstellen, high, medium oder low Settings gibt es nicht mehr  Was hat sich noch geändert? Die Feuerrate der MG ist niedriger. Zwar feuern die ZSecs jetzt langsamer, man selber schießt aber auch wie in Zeitlupe  

Unterschiede im Leveldesign zur 2004er Version habe ich keine feststellen können. Zu "Lost Missions" gibt es zu sagen, dass mich das extrem viel Monster Triggering total nervt und ich auf Level2 schon gar keinen Bock mehr habe. Weil der erste Level so beschissen designed wurde. Ich fand EnproPlant im Hauptspiel schon einen totalen Scheißlevel. Jetzt muss man in "Lost Mission" genau da anfangen - wahh 

Doom und Doom2 haben eine überarbeitete Steuerung bekommen, so spielt man die alten Klassiker jetzt nicht mehr mit den Pfeiltasten und Leer und Strg sondern wie Teil3 WASD - Leer - und Maus  

Hmm wie würde ich das Teil bewerten? Ich als Fan der Serie würde dem Titel eine 81 geben. Spielbarkeit und Spassfaktor sind sehr hoch, technisch hat man versucht was rauszureißen, aber es währe einfach mehr drin gewesen. Wieso kein höherer Polycount bei Monstern und NPCs. Wieso nicht ein paar Stellen in den Levels ändern um ein Aha Effekt herbeizuzaubern? Mir kommt es so vor als wenn die id Software Jungs hier nicht mehr mit ganz so viel Herzblut dabei waren wie noch 2004 und das ist schade

Aber bei einem Preis von ca. 23 EUR ist es schon ok.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2012)

Ist das aus Deutschland schon wieder nicht erwerbbar?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Oktober 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Die Level Texturen sehen leider nicht wirklich besser aus als im Release von 2004. Sorry aber so ist es. Die Texturen der Charaktere haben sich ein wenig verbessert, der Polycount aber nicht - da hätte man dran arbeiten können. Die Brille von Councellor Swan ist jetzt nicht mehr so schwarz wie im 2004er Release und überhaupt ist das Spiel jetzt total aufgehellt worden, dass die Taschenlampe eigentlich gar nicht mehr gebraucht wird. Wie in Rage lässt sich nur die Auflösung einstellen, high, medium oder low Settings gibt es nicht mehr  Was hat sich noch geändert? Die Feuerrate der MG ist niedriger. Zwar feuern die ZSecs jetzt langsamer, man selber schießt aber auch wie in Zeitlupe
> 
> Unterschiede im Leveldesign zur 2004er Version habe ich keine feststellen können. Zu "Lost Missions" gibt es zu sagen, dass mich das extrem viel Monster Triggering total nervt und ich auf Level2 schon gar keinen Bock mehr habe. Weil der erste Level so beschissen designed wurde. Ich fand EnproPlant im Hauptspiel schon einen totalen Scheißlevel. Jetzt muss man in "Lost Mission" genau da anfangen - wahh


Die alte Orginalversion plus der HD-Fanpatch, und du wärst damit billiger weggekommen.


----------



## Crysisheld (17. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ist das aus Deutschland schon wieder nicht erwerbbar?


 
deutschland release 19.10. 

us release 16.10.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2012)

ich will hier jetzt wirklich nicht den klugscheisser spielen - aber ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich wirklich genau das erwartet, was du beschreibst. 
und bei allem respekt: für ein 8 jahre altes spiel sind auch ~ 20 euro noch viel zu viel.


----------



## shippy74 (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn alles gleich ist bis auf ein paar Texturen und ein paar minimalen änderungen,warum soll man dann das Spiel nochmal kaufen,wenn man es schon hat?? Da ist 20 Euro echt noch zu viel. Hab Doom3 letztens für 1.99 im Pro Markt gesehen..


----------



## Crysisheld (17. Oktober 2012)

Die größte Frechheit ist ja dieses fette UNCUT draufzuschreiben. Das ist verarsche voll. Nur weil man international einen Gegnertyp geschnitten hat, heißt es jetzt auf einmal UNCUT. Das ist so dreist! Echt. Es sind die Lost Souls die hat man im Hauptspiel gegen "Forgotten Ones" getauscht, klar ist es jetzt näher am Original Doom aber wieso hat man denn dann damals Resurrection of Evil indiziert? 

Zum Thema Ragdoll, das ist vorhanden, man kann auf Zombies die am Boden liegen schießen und sie lösen sich genauso auf wie im ersten Doom3. Trotzdem ist es voll die Verarsche, jeder der das Original Resurrection of Evil gespielt hat und es mit der Version aus der BFG Edition vergleicht wird merken, dass er im Grunde total verarscht wurde. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass eine Firma wie id Software so was mit Fans macht. Da war die Übernahme durch Bethesda wohl doch nicht so der Goldgriff. Sorry id Ihr seid genauso geldgeile Säcke wie die EA Fuzzies... 

Wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich mal nen paar Vergleichsbilder posten. Aber da erkennt man halt, dass alle Multiplattform Titel so ne Scheiss blasse Grafik haben, keine Ahnung wieso, aber Dead Island war auch schon so blass von der Grafik her...


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hast du dir die BFG Edition über nen Proxy geholt? (wegen Releasedatum)


----------



## Crysisheld (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe USA IP benutzt: 

USA IP, American IP, VPN, VPS, iTunes


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> deutschland release 19.10.
> 
> us release 16.10.


 
Ach so. Weil oben bei deinem Link "Dieses Produkt steht in Ihrem Land derzeit nicht zur Verfügung." steht, das hat mich eben irritiert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Oktober 2012)

Autsch..das hat man wohl wirklich voll verhagelt: Doom 3 BFG Edition: Test, Fazit und Wertung (360, PC, PlayStation3) - 4Players

Was ist da los bei id?


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Oktober 2012)

Naja wenn die 4players-Wertung bei 46 Prozent liegt, dürfte eine realistiche Wertung so zwichen 70 und 80 liegen 
Aber stimmt schon, die meisten Reviews und Eindrücke die ich bisher so über die BFG-Edition vernommen habe sind alle mittelmäßig bis schlecht. 
Gut das ich nichts vorbestellt habe, das wird dann wohl ein Spiel für künftige Sales auf Steam


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Oktober 2012)

Na hoffentlich bewertet die PCG die BFG Edition nicht zu gut, weil die 46% gehen für mich total in Ordnung. Der Willits ist ein Schaumschläger genau wie die Yerlis und Carmack der ja in den Konsolen die Zukunft sieht, kann mir auch gestohlen bleiben. Id Ihr seid genauso Scheisse wie EA!


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Oktober 2012)

Und gerade id, die waren ja immer einer der Vorreiter was Technik auf dem PC betrifft. Und jetzt ist die PC Version sogar die Schwächste? Uff, das ist wirklich ein harter Schlag. Da macht man sich schon Gedanken um Doom 4.


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und gerade id, die waren ja immer einer der Vorreiter was Technik auf dem PC betrifft. Und jetzt ist die PC Version sogar die Schwächste? Uff, das ist wirklich ein harter Schlag. Da macht man sich schon Gedanken um Doom 4.


 
Hmm Rage war jetzt auf dem PC ja auch nicht so der Bringer, also die idtech5 hat schon grafisch ein bisschen einbüßen müssen, dafür, dass es jetzt auf Konsolen verfügbar ist. Doom3 BFG ist ja auch nur billigst auf die idtech5 konvertiert. Das erkennt man zum einen, weil die Größenverhältnisse im Vergleich zum Original Doom3 bei gleicher Auflösung total anders sind. Man hat ein viel kleineres Sichtfeld als noch bei Doom3. Von Doom4 hmm was soll ich sagen erwarte ich jetzt nach der BFG Edition eigentlich gar nichts mehr. Es wird auch wieder nur ein hingeklatschter Konsolenport Rage war einer und die BFG Edition genauso. Das Ende einer wunderbaren Serie....


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Doom3 BFG ist ja auch nur billigst auf die idtech5 konvertiert.


 
doom 3 bfg setzt auf die id tech 4.


----------



## golani79 (19. Oktober 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Hmm Rage war jetzt auf dem PC ja auch nicht so der Bringer, also die idtech5 hat schon grafisch ein bisschen einbüßen müssen, dafür, dass es jetzt auf Konsolen verfügbar ist. [...]



Bis auf einige Texturen fand ich eigentlich, dass Rage ziemlich gut ausgesehen hat am PC.


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Oktober 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bis auf einige Texturen fand ich eigentlich, dass Rage ziemlich gut ausgesehen hat am PC.



Klar war es nicht schlecht. Ich erinnere mich noch als ich das erste mal am Anfang aus diesem Cryo Teil raus bin und die Welt gesehen habe - das war hammer. Aber mit der Zeit hat man halt gesehen, dass das Megatexturing nicht so toll ist wie es immer gesagt wurde. Spass hat es schon gemacht, aber von Superscharfen Texturen ist das Spiel meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Oktober 2012)

Mittlerweile haben sie es sogar so gemacht, dass die normale Doom 3 Version auf Steam nicht mehr kaufbar ist, sondern nur noch diese BFG Edition


----------



## Mothman (24. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mittlerweile haben sie es sogar so gemacht, dass die normale Doom 3 Version auf Steam nicht mehr kaufbar ist, sondern nur noch diese BFG Edition


Diese verdoomten Schweine!


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Diese verdoomten Schweine!


 
Jop, ich bin da froh, dass ich die alten Spiele schon hab. Weil wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, dann gehen bei der neuen Version ja nicht mal die Mods. Was ein großer Nachteil ist, denn für Doom 3 gibt es einige interessante Mods, z.B. eine Thief Mod und ähnliches


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> doom 3 bfg setzt auf die id tech 4.


 
falsch 

id Software, Doom 3 BFG Edition and how the mighty has fallen in the eyes of PC gamers | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming

Doom3BFG ist auf die idtech5 konvertiert worden...


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> falsch
> 
> id Software, Doom 3 BFG Edition and how the mighty has fallen in the eyes of PC gamers | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming
> 
> Doom3BFG ist auf die idtech5 konvertiert worden...


 
richtig:

[Phoronix] Doom 3 BFG Approved For GPL/Open-Source


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> richtig:
> 
> [Phoronix] Doom 3 BFG Approved For GPL/Open-Source


 
nicht richtig!

John Carmack's QuakeCon 2012 Keynote | PC Perspective


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> nicht richtig!
> 
> John Carmack's QuakeCon 2012 Keynote | PC Perspective


 
hä?
du solltest deine eigenen quellen besser lesen: "Doom 3 BFG Edition will be a revamped Doom 3 with some iD Tech 5 thrown in."

hier noch ein zitat von willits dazu: Speaking with VG247, Willits explained, “We’re doing more with Doom 3  BFG than just re-releasing the original. We’ve actually put a heck of a  lot of Rage tech into the Doom 3 engine to kind of modernise the game.”

-> basis id tech 4 plus einige optimierungen. 

qed


----------



## Crysisheld (25. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hä?
> du solltest deine eigenen quellen besser lesen: "Doom 3 BFG Edition will be a revamped Doom 3 with some iD Tech 5 thrown in."
> 
> hier noch ein zitat von willits dazu: Speaking with VG247, Willits explained, “We’re doing more with Doom 3 BFG than just re-releasing the original. We’ve actually put a heck of a lot of Rage tech into the Doom 3 engine to kind of modernise the game.”
> ...


 
Und du solltest meine Quellen nicht nur überfliegen... weiter unten sagt er nämlich: 

"The game is totally retuned, and can be run up to 120 Hz on high end PC systems. It is also available for PS3 and XBox 360 (something that *was not really possible with the iD Tech 4 driven Doom 3*).

Also ist es kein idtech4 mehr, weil die keine 120Hz schafft. Der ganze Netzwerk Code von den alten Dooms ist idtech5 weil das sonst nicht mehr problemlos laufen würde unter Windows 7.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Also ist es kein idtech4 mehr,


 
doch, im kern IST es die idtech 4, wie ich (und auch du selbst) eigentlich schon hinreichend belegt haben sollte.

vielleicht überzeugt dich ja das: "id Tech 4 engine updated with improvements from id Tech 5" - stammt aus dem doom-wiki (und wurde nicht von mir hinzugfügt ) 

aber vermutlich kannst du einfach nicht zugeben, dass du falsch liegst. ist nix schlimmes.


----------



## Crysisheld (25. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aber vermutlich kannst du einfach nicht zugeben, dass du falsch liegst. ist nix schlimmes.


 
na dann ist ja gut


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> na dann ist ja gut


 
dann sind wir uns ja einig. schön.


----------

